# Lovely ladies



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

I was want to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies on this site, you have been amazing during my ivf journey i really dont know how i couldve done this without your help and advice. 

Keep up the good work and for those who are starting their journey have patience we will all have our little bundles of joy some day.

Jillyhen x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

I second that jilly - well said... 
I wudnt have got tru tx  etc without d wonderful ladies on here.. They gave me great tips on pineapple juice, brazil nuts, hot water bottles.... The list goes on.. So thank u girls ur the best   

Good luck jilly I see u just had ur ec wishing u every good luck possible xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well said jilly


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies

As i said earlier i cudnt have gone without this site over my ivf journey.

Jillyhen


----------

